# Small Square Van Trailer Customer Drop & Storage



## ksmith (Aug 16, 2020)

We are in the process of moving from kicker to accumulator (18 on edge) for small squares of mostly straw and some hay. We have one straw customer who brings their own van trailers and another who is interested in potentially having us providing one on their site for them to unload from as they need it. In researching here and other forum sites the loading of van trailers seems to be well covered (interesting most articles date back to five years ago or so). What doesn't seem to be covered well is the business side of owning your trailer(s) for local delivery and customer usage. It seems to be well accepted for local deliveries flatbed trailers are much more convenient than van trailers for loading and unloading. Others have commented that for long distance van trailers provide the best method of delivery by being protected from the weather.

As with any sales having good customers who are easy to work with make arrangements like these more palatable than those who are a challenge at every step. For those who have tried owning your trailers and dropping them at customer sites:

- Do you find that providing this type of service increased your customer base?

- Were you able to move customers from frequently buying a pickup or small trailer load (100 or less bales) to a van trailer (500+ bales) on a longer schedule that saves you time?

- Do you limit the time a customer can keep the trailer and/or charge a monthly fee after a certain period?

- Has one type or configuration of trailer been better than another (ex. dry van vs reefer, 53 ft or shorter, etc.)?

- Do you have issues with the trailers sitting to too long (ex. brakes locking)?

- Can hay be safely stored for 3 to 6 months in mid-western climate after it has cured in the barn?

- What problems have you experienced?

- Are there other alternatives have you found that worked better?

Answers to these questions and any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------

